# What do you miss from home?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sausage rolls,
smokey bacon crips
boots the chemist
fish and chips on the way home from a night out


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

- cleanliness
- on time meetings
- health insurance
- hot dogs
- bars
- driving range
- concerts
- theater
- parks
- costco 
- home depot
- best buy
- proper cell phone etiquette (ie: no talking during movies at cinemas, no talking during meetings, etc.)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ohh Mens you do sound homesick.
Yes the mobile phone thing here is the pits, I was at the opera and everyone around me was using their phone, a few years ago there was a signal put out at the opera that blocked calls but it must have been removed.
Cleanliness mmmmm I contracted hep A here and the doctor told me.. ahhh don't worry everyone in the middle east gets it!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> ohh Mens you do sound homesick.
> Yes the mobile phone thing here is the pits, I was at the opera and everyone around me was using their phone, a few years ago there was a signal put out at the opera that blocked calls but it must have been removed.
> Cleanliness mmmmm I contracted hep A here and the doctor told me.. ahhh don't worry everyone in the middle east gets it!


A good friend of mine has recently just got over Hep A too... not nice!

What do I miss...

Tesco (mostly the bakery and fresh baked still warm cookies)
Rain 
Being treated as equal and not a walking dollar sign ready to be ripped off
Going into a shop and seeing the price on the label and paying the price on the label
GOOD QUALITY clothing you don't have to pay through the roof for
Fish n Chips, generally
General politeness
Christmas festivities

There's a lot of things I don't miss too!!!!


----------



## helloegypt (Oct 6, 2009)

Parma Ham
Good wine
Fashion clothes and shoes
and ....
the freedom to wear them!!

Ciao!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi HE,

We could get a french type parma ham before the the swine flu scare, the man I used to get pork from told me that pork is not available in Cairo but you can get it in Alex! 
Clothes, depends on where you are going... I dress as I would in the UK but if it is low cut I put a shawl round me or wear a coat until I get to my destination.
Shoes here are awful... cheap shoddy tarty things unless you pay horrendous money.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam,

Yes it is not nice but it was the doctors attitude that disgusted me, I was up in arms about it and he thought it was no big deal and he also told me whats the problem you are now immune!


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I miss good wine too, but I've grown accustomed to the Egyptian wine. It is not that bad. The Drinkies alcohol chain has quite a large collection.

There was a very good shop I used to buy ham from here in Alex, but after the pig genocide, I haven't had it in me to go ask if he still sells any ham. Actually, it is an Italian family that owns the shop and has owned it for many many years. I'll ask them this week and get back to you guys.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

After a horrible smoke filled night out my biggest miss has to be

Non smoking venues,


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Sorry I just cannot help myself:

Things you cannot possibly miss:

The weather
The non-smiling people on the train every morning
Having to have the latest of everything (or is that just my daughter???)
local store closing early 
the price of housing
Not being able to plan an out door event - just in case
The price of EVERYTHING

I could go on and on.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I miss New York!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I love NY, the most exciting city I have ever been in.


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

Bacon butties
Ham rolls
Fish and Chips
A decent pint (preferably Brains) of draught beer
Marmite
Bovril cubes
Heinz beans
Corned beef (the name may be the same on the label but somehow it doesn't taste the same)
Driving in a civilised way
Decent buses


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You can get Marmite and Heinz beans


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> You can get Marmite and Heinz beans


Where do you find marmite? I always get friends to bring it over for me!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have found marmite in the Apha/metro supermarkets I have also found Heinz baked beans, lol the beans are £1.50 a can. 
When we see anything in the shops here we phone round our expat friends and we come out and buy in bulk, if we see it buy it is our motto!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have found marmite in the Apha/metro supermarkets I have also found Heinz baked beans, lol the beans are £1.50 a can.
> When we see anything in the shops here we phone round our expat friends and we come out and buy in bulk, if we see it buy it is our motto!


Lol, yes - the good stuff doesn't hang around long in the supermarkets. I have NEVER seen marmite in metro though. Although if the prices are that much higher after importing I think I may just stick to letting friends bring stuff over for me - my last purchase was 100 LE for a litre of Pimms... mmmmmmmmm


----------



## denisaki (Oct 24, 2008)

Sam said:


> Lol, yes - the good stuff doesn't hang around long in the supermarkets. I have NEVER seen marmite in metro though. Although if the prices are that much higher after importing I think I may just stick to letting friends bring stuff over for me - my last purchase was 100 LE for a litre of Pimms... mmmmmmmmm


Pure vanilla extract for biscuit and cake-making(nothing is a substitute, certainly not the powder). I have found it in one place, but it is prohibitively expensive.
Soya mince
TVP
Frozen vegetarian food (for those lazy days)
Only vegetarian protein substitute I've found here if tofu, and I'm afraid I'm not very good at cooking with it.


----------



## bellej (Nov 23, 2008)

I miss my clean, empty, nearby beach 

But I don't miss my rip-off supermarket and fruit & veg stores - agree with all Micki Moo's comments.


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

for those in Egypt feeling a bit down here will be something to cheer you up


*the latest weather report in England*
Weekend to witness 'worst storm of the year'
7 hours 56 mins ago

The weekend will be washed out by the worst storm of the year, with gale-force gusts and heavy rain on its way, forecasters have warned. Related content
Weather experts are advising those planning Saturday shopping trips and days out to postpone them and stay indoors as Britain is buffeted by winds of up to 70mph.

The winds will be strong enough to cause damage, including bringing down trees and branches and commuters hoping for a let-up in the rain to help them make a quick getaway back home will be disappointed as the current downpours across the country are set to continue.

There could be some let-up in the rain and winds on Sunday but the storm is due to give us another battering on Monday, posing the risk of disruption to the return to work after the weekend. There is also a risk of flooding in certain areas.

Stephen Davenport, of Meteogroup UK, said: "It is pretty filthy weather already and it is only going to get worse tomorrow. The real meat of the storm is coming overnight.

"This is the strongest storm we have had this year but it is just an autumnal storm, not untypical for this time of year."

The storm is developing off the west coast of the country and is being fed by the still-warm autumn sea temperatures.












bellej said:


> I miss my clean, empty, nearby beach
> 
> But I don't miss my rip-off supermarket and fruit & veg stores - agree with all Micki Moo's comments.


----------

